# ISO the "just right" recipe for challah bread



## smileinsp (Feb 13, 2011)

I was at a Bakery last week and had just the Best Challah Bread. I would love to be able to make it, but I need a recipe to the flavors and the texture in my memory. I have tried many different recipes ~ and none have done it for me.

Looking for ideas...


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never tried this kind of bread.  I may have to google this one.  Welcome to DC.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2011)

welcome, someone will come along and give you a killer recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2011)

smileinsp said:


> ...but I need a recipe to the flavors and the texture in my memory. I have tried many different recipes ~ and none have done it for me.
> 
> Looking for ideas...



Difficult for others to come up with a recipe that addresses the flavors in your memory.  Have you asked the bakery where you got the bread?


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a "friend" on another forum who is Jewish and lives in Israel. I will post this question for her and get back here if I get a good recipe for you.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 14, 2011)

*Here ya go!*

My friend came through and gave me a link to her blog post concerning her challah bread. Very entertaining read and also *detailed instructions at the bottom of the post*, with a video as well on braiding. Hope this helps!

Barge Pole « Miriyummy

Let us know if you try it and how it turns out. I'm sure she'll love to hear how it went, too.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 14, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> My friend came through and gave me a link to her blog post concerning her challah bread. Very entertaining read and also *detailed instructions at the bottom of the post*, with a video as well on braiding. Hope this helps!
> 
> Barge Pole « Miriyummy
> 
> Let us know if you try it and how it turns out. I'm sure she'll love to hear how it went, too.



Annie, it's not likely I'll ever make challah bread, but you're so right about your online friend being *very* entertaining.  Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been making this Challah recipe for longer than I care to remember. It came from my favorite uncle's cousin on the other side. I hope it has the flavors you remember.

*Challah*
(Jewish Egg Bread)
 
Challah is the traditional Jewish Sabbath and Holiday bread.  It is rich with eggs, and sometimes at Rosh Hashanah -- fruit.  This is a pareve Challah.  If you wish to make a richer bread (or for a dairy meal) you may substitute whole milk for the 3/4 cup water in the recipe.  Special Bonus:  If any of the Challah remains to get stale, soaking it in an egg mixture allow you to make the best French Toast in the universe!
 
makes 2 braided challah (or one large swirled)
 
1 tablespoon dry yeast
1/3 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
6 cups unbleached flour
1 teaspoon sea salt
3 large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup vegetable oil
Approximately 3/4 cup water 
1 large egg yolk mixed with 2 tablespoons water (for brushing the loaf)
Poppy seeds (for sprinkling, optional)
 
1.         Dissolve the yeast in 1/3 cup lukewarm water.  Add 2 tablespoons of the sugar.
2.         In a large mixing bowl, mix flour, salt and sugar.  Make a hollow in the center and put yeast mixture in the hole.  Mix to a thin paste adding a little flour from the sides.  Cover and let sit for about 10 minutes.
3.         Add eggs, oil and water to the hole.  Combine mixture in hollow with flour around it using a spoon at first, then your hands, and adding additional flour to the bottom and sides as needed.  Knead well, about 10 minutes, until dough is smooth.
4.         The dough should lose its stickiness and completely clean the bowl.  Sprinkle a little flour under dough in bowl.  Cover and let rise until double in bulk, about 1 to 1-1/2 hours.  Punch down and form into loaves (or one large one).
5.         Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.   To form into loaves:  1) make one large swirled round by rolling into one long coil, and coiling it upward, with the end sticking out the top;  (This is the traditional shape for the New Year.)  2) cut off pieces, knead into balls and put side by side in oiled bread pans; 3) Divide in two.  Then divide each loaf into five pieces and roll into long coils.  Starting from the middle, braid the coils to each end, and put braid(s) into well-oiled bread pan(s) or onto a large baking sheet well sprinkled with cornmeal.  Cover and let rise until almost double in size (about 1 hour).  
6.                  Just before baking, brush tops with beaten egg yolk and sprinkle with poppy seeds.  Bake for 35 minutes or until golden brown, and loaf taps hollow.  Cool on wire racks.
 
_Teacher’s Tips:_           1.         For Rosh Hashanah, you may wish to make a “beehive” loaf.  Use all the dough and make a long thick coil that you will roll like a snake and let it climb two or three layers.
2.         Soy milk makes a very rich-tasting pareve Challah.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2011)

There are so many challah recipes, it is impossible to know which one you would like.
Besides Challah is not really a recipe per se, but rather way to shape bread. You can take any bread recipe, shape it as a Challah, basically bread it, and there you go, you have a Challah.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 14, 2011)

smileinsp said:


> I was at a Bakery last week and had just the Best Challah Bread. I would love to be able to make it, but I need a recipe to the flavors and the texture in my memory. I have tried many different recipes ~ and none have done it for me.
> 
> Looking for ideas...


I'll try and get my wifes recipe tomorrow.  Which bakery were you at?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 15, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> There are so many challah recipes, it is impossible to know which one you would like.
> Besides Challah is not really a recipe per se, but rather way to shape bread. You can take any bread recipe, shape it as a Challah, basically bread it, and there you go, you have a Challah.


Charlie mate you are correct for non Jews, Brioche contains eggs like challah but a non "kasher" baker will not check the eggs for blood, butter or milk would not be acceptable in a Challah for fear it may be eaten with meat.

Ps I am a bad Jew, one of my fav sarny's made with oven fresh challah is buttered slices with crispy bacon and fried egg. I respect anyone that has faith it is just not for me. Pig is the best meat in the world, everyone should eat it for peace


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2011)

The good Book says, one shoud not judge him/her self. G-d will do that whe time comes.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2011)

Challah.
 
Here is recipe I've used:
14 cups flour
4 cups water
1/8 cup yeast
1 cup sugar (I prefer less)
1 cup of oil 
2 eggs
2 table spoon salt
 
Mix 1/2 of flour + 1/2 of water + yeast + some sugar. Wait for bubbles to form add the rest of ingredients, reserving oil for kneading. Mix everything well, until dough comes of the walls of whatever container you're using. Let it rise. Divide, roll out, make a braid, or make any other shape you like.
Make either an egg wash or plain water, make sure both have some salt in it. First will create a shiny finish, the second one sort of a bit harder crust.
Bake at 325 deg, for about 45 minutes to an hour. But really you should check, all ovens are different. I know for fact mine is all messed up.
 
 
Makes 4-5 loaves.


----------



## smileinsp (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone
Thank You for all your help with this, it looks like I will be trying many recipes to taste - as my memory remembers... or maybe even better

Today I printed out Miriyummys Challah, Cinnamon Buns and Lucious Mug of Coffee - I am looking forward to test driving all three...

Thank You again,  Please keep the ideas coming - I am really enjoying this


----------



## smileinsp (Feb 15, 2011)

RE: What bakery was I at... Great Harvest Bread Co.

Please let me you If you find out anything


----------



## AnnieDrews (Feb 15, 2011)

Yay, Smile! I will let Mirj know you are trying her recipes. She'll be thrilled!


----------

